# Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen



## Craftingphil (20. April 2017)

*Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Hey Leute!

Stecke gerade in einem kleinen Dilemma. Und zwar möchte ich von meinem i5-3350P auf einen Ryzen 5 1500X umsteigen (Zahlt sich denke ich aus ). Nun benötige ich dafür ein neues Mainboard.
Das welches ich im Auge hätte wäre dieses: ASUS Prime A320M-K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Das Problem: Das MB hätte nur 1  4-Pin Lüfteranschluss, ich habe jedoch im Moment 3 Gehäuselüfter.
Könnte ich einfach 2 Y-Kabel an den Anschluss dranhängen? Wäre das mit der Stromversorgung machbar? Es sind leider 2 mal der selbe und ein anderer Lüfter, das wird ein Problem bei der Geschwindigkeit werden nehme ich an?
Oder wäre es einfach sinnvoller eine Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen, welche die Lüfter automatisch regelt? 

Falls es auf eine Y-Kabel Lösung rausläuft, würde ich mir unter Umständen 3 mal die selben Lüfter kaufen (Be Quiet! 120 mm shadow oder dark wings).

Was wäre die Sinnvollste Lösung eurer Meinung nach?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Thor76 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Hast du dir schon überlegt ein anderes Mainboard zu nehmen? Dürfte günstiger sein als drei neue Lüfter. 

3 Lüfter an einem Anschluss dürfte gerade noch gehen. Man kann auch drei unterschiedliche Lüfter verwenden, die laufen dann aber nicht alle gleich. 

Sent via mobile device


----------



## Craftingphil (22. April 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Naja habe ja 2 mal den selben Lüfter, müsste also nur 1 extra kaufen, der kostet etwa 10 Euro. Die sache ist die, ich brauche ein AM4-Mainboard und da haben die meisten nur 1 oder 2 Lüfterpins, die mit 3 sind schon ziemlich teuer.
Also könnte ich einfach an einen Anschluss ein Y-Kabel mit 2 gleichen Lüftern dranhängen?


----------



## Körschgen (22. April 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Ein gutes Mainboard gibt es um 100 - 150 €.

Was nützt dir der Ryzen auf so einem Krüppel Brett?

Billige Boards mit AMD CPUs haben in der Vergangenheit schon oft genug gezeigt, dass am falschen Ende gespart wurde...


----------



## TheRealNicolai (22. April 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Wuerde auch ein Board zwischen 100 - 150 Euro nehmen... Das letzte Board an dem ich gesparrt habe ist mir um die Ohren geflogen und hat meine CPU mitgenommen. Wollte zwar eh neu kaufen aber.,.. naja ^^ 
Aber generell ist es eigentlich kein Problem mehrere Luefter an einen Anschluss zu klemmen. Hat PCGH auch mal getestet.

1.000€-CPU-Kuhler mit 48 Mini-Luftern | PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube

also kann man 3 schon ruhig machen denke ich...
Aber meine Meinung: Siehe oben.


----------



## Craftingphil (22. April 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Hätte jetzt das MSI B350 Gaming Pro, mit 2 Lüfteranschlüssen um 80 Euro, denke das wäre besser oder? Will eigentlich nicht viel mehr ausgeben


----------



## Körschgen (22. April 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Die Boards sind mehr oder weniger frisch am Markt, noch kann man da gar nix zu sagen.

Da werden überall noch so viele Bios Updates mit Bug Fixes/compatibility Fixes raus gehauen, da muss man erst mal abwarten.

Die Modelle um 120€, ich nenne sie mal Mainstream Boards ( haben alles was man braucht, vernünftige Spannungsversorgung, den großen Chipsatz - aber verzichten auf "unnütze" Features, siehe 300€ Boards), werden am ehesten und aktuellsten mit Patches versorgt.


----------



## Chimera (23. April 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Wie schon oft gesagt wurde, würd ich niemals in erster Linie nur nach dem Budget gucken, denn grad bei günstigen Modellen muss man dann immer mit Abstrichen leben. Auch ein NoGo ist es, wenn man es einzig ab der Optik wählt. Sprich in erster Linie solltest du mal herausfinden, was du überhaupt vom Board an Ausstattung erwartest, seien es SATA und USB Ports, Fan Header, PCIe Slots, usw. . Wenn du dies und den Preisrahmen mal hast, kannst du dich auf die Reduktion der Auswahl begeben und gucken, was dann noch bleibt.
Ist nun halt leider so, dass im gegensatz zur damaligen AM3/AM3+ Plattform die AM4 halt noch recht neu ist und es wenige Mobos gibt, drum sind allgemein gute Bretter halt noch bissel teurer. Dies sollte sich im Laufe vom Jahr dan naber auch wieder einpendeln, ergo solltest du auch abwiegen: brauchst du es ums verrecken jetzt und nimmst somit auch in Kauf, dass du nun für den Betrag XY halt eher was schwächeres bekommst, während du evtl. in einigen Wochen für dasselbe Brett dann vielleicht gar weniger bezahlen müsstest oder halt ein besseres bekämst oder kannst du noch bissel warten und den Markt beobachten? Weiss, wenn man erst mal von der Kaufitis infiziert ist, dann kribbelt es so brutal unter den Nägeln und man will einfach nur kaufen, kaufen, kaufen  Nur ist es halt schade, wenn der Schuss dann fett nach hinten los geht und man sich jetzt praktisch mit Mittelmass zufriedengeben muss, während man etwas später vielleicht deutlich besseres bekäme.
Zumal würd ich mich eh nicht zu sehr auf Asus versteifen. Grad Asus hat in den letzten Jahren nicht grad durch beste Qualis aufgetrumpft. Sei es der mittelmässige Support, die div. Bugs in den UEFIs, usw. Da haben sie sich wohl zu lange auf den Lorbeeren ausgeruht. Andere haben da mittlerweile mächtig zugelegt, so ist z.B. die ehemals miese Lüftersteuerung grad bei MSI und ASRock mittlerweile auch brauchbar geworden, zumal grad ASRock im Bereich Preis/Leistung fast das beste Sortiment hat. Guck z.B. mal dieses an, da hast du schon mal mit 3 Fan Headern ne etwas bessere Ausstattung und dies zu nem nicht mal so viel höheren Preis: ASRock AB350M Pro4 (90-MXB520-A0UAYZ). Aber ist halt so: grad bei mATX Brettern hast du in den unteren Preisklasse eigentlich meist nur 2-3 Fan Header (also 1x CPU_FAN plus 1 bis 2 zusätzliche). DAS ist eben einer der Abstriche, die man einkalkulieren muss. Beim MSI hättest du nun halt das Manko, dass nur 2 RAM Slots vorhanden sind, du somit ein späteres aufrüsten durch hinzustecken von RAM gleich mal vergessen kannst.
Mein Rat: wenn du nicht ums verrecken jetzt auf der Stelle wechseln musst, dann warte besser noch ne kurze Zeit ab und beobachte den Markt. Vorallem würd ich erst mal schauen, wie die Behebung der Bugs bei den div. Hersteller vorangehen. Nicht jeder Hersteller beeilt sich da gleich bzw. bei manchen kommen halt erst mal die teuren Modelle dran.


----------



## Craftingphil (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*



Chimera schrieb:


> Wie schon oft gesagt wurde, würd ich niemals in erster Linie nur nach dem Budget gucken, denn grad bei günstigen Modellen muss man dann immer mit Abstrichen leben. Auch ein NoGo ist es, wenn man es einzig ab der Optik wählt. Sprich in erster Linie solltest du mal herausfinden, was du überhaupt vom Board an Ausstattung erwartest, seien es SATA und USB Ports, Fan Header, PCIe Slots, usw. . Wenn du dies und den Preisrahmen mal hast, kannst du dich auf die Reduktion der Auswahl begeben und gucken, was dann noch bleibt.
> Ist nun halt leider so, dass im gegensatz zur damaligen AM3/AM3+ Plattform die AM4 halt noch recht neu ist und es wenige Mobos gibt, drum sind allgemein gute Bretter halt noch bissel teurer. Dies sollte sich im Laufe vom Jahr dan naber auch wieder einpendeln, ergo solltest du auch abwiegen: brauchst du es ums verrecken jetzt und nimmst somit auch in Kauf, dass du nun für den Betrag XY halt eher was schwächeres bekommst, während du evtl. in einigen Wochen für dasselbe Brett dann vielleicht gar weniger bezahlen müsstest oder halt ein besseres bekämst oder kannst du noch bissel warten und den Markt beobachten? Weiss, wenn man erst mal von der Kaufitis infiziert ist, dann kribbelt es so brutal unter den Nägeln und man will einfach nur kaufen, kaufen, kaufen  Nur ist es halt schade, wenn der Schuss dann fett nach hinten los geht und man sich jetzt praktisch mit Mittelmass zufriedengeben muss, während man etwas später vielleicht deutlich besseres bekäme.
> Zumal würd ich mich eh nicht zu sehr auf Asus versteifen. Grad Asus hat in den letzten Jahren nicht grad durch beste Qualis aufgetrumpft. Sei es der mittelmässige Support, die div. Bugs in den UEFIs, usw. Da haben sie sich wohl zu lange auf den Lorbeeren ausgeruht. Andere haben da mittlerweile mächtig zugelegt, so ist z.B. die ehemals miese Lüftersteuerung grad bei MSI und ASRock mittlerweile auch brauchbar geworden, zumal grad ASRock im Bereich Preis/Leistung fast das beste Sortiment hat. Guck z.B. mal dieses an, da hast du schon mal mit 3 Fan Headern ne etwas bessere Ausstattung und dies zu nem nicht mal so viel höheren Preis: ASRock AB350M Pro4 (90-MXB520-A0UAYZ). Aber ist halt so: grad bei mATX Brettern hast du in den unteren Preisklasse eigentlich meist nur 2-3 Fan Header (also 1x CPU_FAN plus 1 bis 2 zusätzliche). DAS ist eben einer der Abstriche, die man einkalkulieren muss. Beim MSI hättest du nun halt das Manko, dass nur 2 RAM Slots vorhanden sind, du somit ein späteres aufrüsten durch hinzustecken von RAM gleich mal vergessen kannst.
> Mein Rat: wenn du nicht ums verrecken jetzt auf der Stelle wechseln musst, dann warte besser noch ne kurze Zeit ab und beobachte den Markt. Vorallem würd ich erst mal schauen, wie die Behebung der Bugs bei den div. Hersteller vorangehen. Nicht jeder Hersteller beeilt sich da gleich bzw. bei manchen kommen halt erst mal die teuren Modelle dran.



Hey Chimera, sorry, habe deinen Beitrag jetzt erst gelesen! 
Nunja, ich hatte nen ziemlichen Druck und zwar die Situation diese: Ein Freund wollte mir meine alte HW (i5-3350P plus Board plus 8 GB DDR3-RAM für 220 Euro abkaufen. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich praktisch ein Upgrade zu Ryzen 5 (1600) samt neuen Board und DDR4 8 GB für nur 200 Euro, aber das musste eben sehr schnell gehen (binnen einer Woche leider). Danach wäre das nicht mehr möglich gewesen. Im normalfall hätte ich eh noch gewartet aber das war eben eine Ausnahmesituation  Habe mir schlussendlich das MSI B350 Gaming Pro gekauft, welches mit 1 CPU und 2 Normalo-Lüffianschlüssen kommt. Bin damit ehrlichgesagt sehr zufrieden, werde mir aber noch einen Y-Adapter zulegen und dann auf Be-Quiet oder Noctua-Lüfter umsteigen. 
Bugs habe ich bisher noch keine feststellen müssen, Gott sei dank 

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare und eure Hilfe!


----------



## Craftingphil (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Achja, wegst Optik des Mainboards, mir wars zwar egal aber das hier ist zusätzlich noch Rot beleuchtet


----------



## powerpanter (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frage wegen Lüfteranschlüssen*

Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen ein anders mainbord zu kaufen. Dann hast du auch nicht das Problem mit deinen lüften nicht.


----------

